# Who's running activated carbon in their planted tank?



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've read up on this topic more than a few times and can't really come to any specific and definite conclusion. Many say that they are running A.C. on their planted tanks with no real side effects. Some say it causes algae outbreaks, is this due to the fact that AC pulls certain traces from the water column? Some are very heavily weighted against using AC in planted tanks.

For myself, I've had AC in my planted tank for the longest time now. I removed the AC from my 5 gallon mini plant tank and I can't say I've noticed any differences. My 75 is running AC in the Fluval and besides the usual Green water and brown diatoms, I haven't seen much to speak of.

What are you guys doing? Running AC or not. Your take?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

All my planted tanks have other inhabitants, so i have AC filters... I have a heavily planted tank, and that is still with ac, I never did a plant only, but figured I would post..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> All my planted tanks have other inhabitants, so i have AC filters... I have a heavily planted tank, and that is still with ac, I never did a plant only, but figured I would post..


Are you saying aquaclear filters? If so, hes using ac asactivated carbon, not aquaclear.
No carbon in my planted tank.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> All my planted tanks have other inhabitants, so i have AC filters... I have a heavily planted tank, and that is still with ac, I never did a plant only, but figured I would post..


Are you saying aquaclear filters? If so, hes using ac asactivated carbon, not aquaclear.
No carbon in my planted tank.
[/quote]
I was sayign activated carbon, since everyone online has to abbreviate now... lol the question presented was do I use carbon in my filter4s, and the answer is yes


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I had AC on my 5 1/2 gallon nano in the aquaclear and I pulled the bag out. Just running the filter pad now for about two weeks. Reason I was asking is because I have this persistent problem with diatoms. I think its either something to do with carbon or phosphate levels in my tap water. Both of my tanks are planted and I never have to add phosphates to the column. Tanks stay around the 3ppm mark constantly............


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I use all ro water since I ahve 8 tanks 3 of which are salt, so I am always using ro buffed water, so I know my water going in is clean... Never ever had a bloom of any diatom or algae in my fresh tanks... water changes and filter maintence always keep me clean!


----------

